# Official Bama vs UGA Avatar thread!!



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Spot is tallying up the takers from a different thread...

I'm calling the rest of the UGA & bama faithful on this forum to step up and take the one week Avatar challenge!

All of you smack talkers this week now have a chance to back up that talk with this Avatar bet!

Loser will wear an Avatar assigned from the opposing team. Avatars must be changed by Sunday afternoon following the game and you will carry the losing Avatar until midnight, Saturday October 10th..

So, who's willing to throw it out there for your team??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

So far.......


Bama- Fairhope Bama, Matthew6, RhBama, BROWNING7WSM 


Uga- BrowningSlayer, Buckroar, doenightmare,SpotandStalk, hayseed_theology, Mechanicaldawg, Workin2Hunt, SilverBritches, tcward, Old Winchesters, toolmkr20, bruiserbuckgrower


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So far.......
> 
> 
> Bama- Fairhope Bama, Matthew6, RhBama, BROWNING7WSM
> ...



I'm in..............


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I'm in..............



Fixed it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

lots of skeered dogs.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lots of skeered dogs.



They's skeered Richt will pooch kick. Dunno why cuz bammer would miss the tying field goal. mark it down..........

jt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> They's skeered Richt will pooch kick. Dunno why cuz bammer would miss the tying field goal. mark it down..........
> 
> jt


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> They's skeered Richt will pooch kick. Dunno why cuz bammer would miss the tying field goal. mark it down..........
> 
> jt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow! 89 picks in the poll and this is all we get...

You Dawgs are pathetic! 

Do I really need to start quoting you guys too??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fixed it.



Not seeing your name in there Nancy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not seeing your name in there Nancy!



Fify THUG!


Now your team will lose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fify THUG!
> 
> 
> Now your team will lose.



Bringing Herschel back for 1 game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bringing Herschel back for 1 game!



Chubb will make Saban THINK he's Herschel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Chubb will make Saban THINK he's Herschel.



Chubb will have 3 TD's... Sony is good for at least 1 if not 2..

And in the 4th qtr, KMarshall will probably get 1.. Once we put the 3rd string offense in..

And with turnovers, the defense will get another...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You in thug??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2015)

Somebody wake up Slayer . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody wake up Slayer . . .



You in Thug??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You in thug??





Naw Thugbro, I'll be wearing a uga avatar soon enough..  ain't noway I'm wearing it twice in one year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Thugbro, I'll be wearing a uga avatar soon enough..



Allrighty then... Get out of our thread bug!

I'll get to you later!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll get in but I'm not going to be able to change my avatar until Monday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

wow. 5 dogs in. pathetic.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I'm in.  Go Dawgs!





Mechanicaldawg said:


> I'll get in but I'm not going to be able to change my avatar until Monday.





Way to represent boys!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

anything under 25 dogs is pathetic. they know they are gonna lose.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in.



GO DAWGS


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2015)

We need some more Dawgs in here!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Where's Ol Red when yall Dawgs need him?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2015)

Heck yeah, count me in too. I totally missed this thread.


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in.... We gonna whoop the britches off youins


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in. Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Is this all the Bammers???


This thread is starting to look like the game poll.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in go dawgs

And I've never had an avatar


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

I knew my boys would represent! Sorry bammers are slacking.. Just like they will do on the field!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 3, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I'm in go dawgs
> 
> And I've never had an avatar



Probably won't have one tomorrow either


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

So, what are my options?


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> So, what are my options?



This. Surprised they haven't already posted one. Figured 6 would have had one posted at the en dog the 3rd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Choices for the Dawgs in the bet:


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> This. Surprised they haven't already posted one. Figured 6 would have had one posted at the en dog the 3rd.



BrowningW wasn't able to post from his phone. Options are up now.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

I wasn't in on the original bet but feel I need to sport a Bama avatar in respect to the total beat down and melt down of my Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Choices for the Dawgs in the bet:



Thx Robert


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 3, 2015)

Ugggghhh....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

You see what you done got us into, Slayer boy. Just look at all of us Dawgs wearing these sickening avatars! You're a bad influence, ya idjit!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You see what you done got us into, Slayer boy. Just look at all of us Dawgs wearing these sickening avatars! You're a bad influence, ya idjit!



Now go forth and post aplenty all over the forums.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Now go forth and post aplenty all over the forums.



What fer? I think I'll just hang around here in the sports forum. Ya know, talk sports and all.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Had to change mine..... Sorry!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Noles




I had a good avy for y'all Bammers too.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 3, 2015)

feels like i need to take an avatar shower....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking good thug


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 4, 2015)

How do I add one of the selected avatars from my phone?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 4, 2015)

Nevermind I got it changed


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Nevermind I got it changed



Roll Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looking good thug



I always wanted one of these.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I always wanted one of these.



you are the Crimson Ranger


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> feels like i need to take an avatar shower....



Pffftttt... I'm use to it... Hopefully, once this year I'll be right...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2015)

For those interested Bama just scored again. Oh sorry this is the replay


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you are the Crimson Ranger


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

fairhope said:


> For those interested Bama just scored again. Oh sorry Rory this is the replay





Cheer's brother!

The heck with you Bammers! It's VOL week! If we lose to them, I'm taking a Sabbatical... My 38 year old ticker won't be able to take it...

I already have my neighbor convinced to paint her trailer Red & Black.. I got my boy, 4x4's Christmas present ready. It's already wrapped and under the Christmas Tree.. The Vols next door never take the lights or tree down... They say it's too economical to pull them down after the season!

Their tree is pretty...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2015)

Dang Slayer how did you end up with one of the Alabama cheer leaders for an avy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Rtr


Melt down 2015


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr
> 
> 
> Melt down 2015




every year seams to be a melt down

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Paid in full.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr



15 yard penalty for unsportsmanlike conduct.

As a matter of fact, that would probably merit targeting a defenseless player!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Seems we had a couple that didn't want to honor those bets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seems we had a couple that didn't want to honor those bets.



Pfftttt... Mine is horrible!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

call em out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> call em out.



It was his job to monitor this.. 

Good help is hard to find..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It was his job to monitor this..
> 
> Good help is hard to find..



what do you expect from a thug who cost us in the mod poll.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It was his job to monitor this..
> 
> Good help is hard to find..



I was too busy making Dawg avatars for the Bammers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> what do you expect from a thug who cost us in the mod poll.




You voted against us thug.




Idjit


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> call em out.



Doenightmare and Workin2Hunt to the red courtesy phone please.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

They gotta do the ut avatar bet to make it up.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 9, 2015)

Im still wearing this ugly elephant...... If you play you should pay. Im paid in full after today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Im still wearing this ugly elephant...... If you play you should pay. Im paid in full after today.



You represented very well!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Doenightmare and Workin2Hunt to the red courtesy phone please.



Doe is in for the UT game so he'll make good!.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Im in. Time to kick some UT hiney. GO!!DAWGS!!



Awesome.


----------

